# ¿Real or fake? Hublot Classic Fusion Titanium 42



## Whitehole

First of all, I want to thank you all for the valuable information that you provide in this forum. It is a real pleasure to read and learn with you.

This time, I write to check whether a watch is real or fake. It is a model that a friend of mine has bought, supposedly real. He asked me because he thinks I know a lot about watches (I would like to), and I think it's real. But I want to double check: do you see something strange on the watch?


----------



## hublot?

I have no idea if it's real or fake but what you can do is call the Hublot store in NYC connect to their customer service and read the serial number on the watch that's what I did for my watch a few days ago to see if it was real or fake.


----------



## Raymondlam09101985

From picture it look legit, but again hard to tell by picture only


----------



## murokello

Any more movement pics?


----------



## AgentHipolito

hublot? said:


> I have no idea if it's real or fake but what you can do is call the Hublot store in NYC connect to their customer service and read the serial number on the watch that's what I did for my watch a few days ago to see if it was real or fake.


 This is actually a great way to solve the issue. Awesome !


----------



## murokello

AgentHipolito said:


> This is actually a great way to solve the issue. Awesome !


Not really. Fakes can have real serial numbers.


----------



## md2010

Fake, the brushing on the front is extremely poor. And the movement isn’t accurate. I am an owner of classic fusion.


----------



## md2010

See my photo


----------



## murokello

md2010 said:


> Fake, the brushing on the front is extremely poor. And the movement isn't accurate. I am an owner of classic fusion.


Yes the movement looks like it is a fake.


----------

